# One more opera - your suggestions please



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I have 199 operas in my CD collection. Here is what's on my wishlist. I would appreciate your suggestions as to what I should buy as my 200th. Opera and recording, please, and why.

Auber: Le Domino Noir
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti: Poliuto
Glinka: Russlan and Ludmilla
Halevy: La Juive
Korngold: Das Wunder der Heliane
Massenet: Cendrillon
Massenet: Le Roi de Lahore
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
Prokofiev: Love of Three Oranges
Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden
Rossini: Matilde di Shabran
Rossini: Tancredi
Saint-Saens: Henry VIII
Schreker: Die Gezeichneten
Strauss: Die Ägytische Helena
Strauss: Daphhe
Strauss: Friedenstag
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski: Krol Roger
Tchaikovsky: Maid of Orleans
Thomas: Hamlet
Thomas: Mignon
Verdi: Alzira
Verdi: La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi: Un Giorno di Regno

Feel free to suggest something not on the list, but bear in mind I may already have it.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I have this and LOVE it.
A beautiful opera and a beautiful recording.
Grab it.


----------



## Jemarchesurtousleschemins (Apr 3, 2017)

Do you like the Met Live in HD series?
If so, you should get the recording of _Cendrillon_ with von Stade conducted by Julius Rudel. Admittedly, it does feature a tenor as the Prince (instead of a soprano/mezzo, as it will be presented Live in HD), but von Stade cannot be passed up.

You could also get the DiDonato/Coote recording on DVD (the two will be at the center of this broadcast). The other cast members are different from the Met (Gutierrez, Podles, and Lafont at ROH as opposed to Kim, Blythe, and Pandolfi at the Met). However, the production is the same.

Even if your answer to the first question is no, this is too good of an opera to not watch it or at least listen.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Itullian said:


> A beautiful opera and a beautiful recording.
> Grab it.


Yes, I love Strauss, and this is the recording I've pegged to buy for this opera. Under serious consideration.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Do we have to consider availability, because from some of your suggestions there are a few with just one recording available?


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Jemarchesurtousleschemins said:


> Even if your answer to the first question is no, this is too good of an opera to not watch it or at least listen.


I'm still not sure what to make of Massenet ... I just can't seem to get into him. I went to a performance of Werther here recently with Rolando Villazón in the title role and was so bored I just wanted to scream out, "Oh for god's sake, kill yourself already!". On the other hand, I have the Michel Plasson recording of Don Quichotte with José van Dam and absolutely love it. One of my favourites.

Cendrillon is on my wishlist as a result of some recommendations here at TC. I might have to give this a serious listen on Spotify before deciding whether to buy it.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Do we have to consider availability, because from some of your suggestions there are a few with just one recording available?


Yes, this is a problem, but do not let it colour your recommendation. If it's rare, but still available somewhere in the world on the second hand market, I'll hunt it down. :tiphat:

If there are any caveats, such as "Great opera, terrible recording", that would be good to know, too.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

If you go for Poliuto, the live Callas/Corelli might tempt you (though it is in Italian)
Here's a review 
https://www.operanews.com/Opera_News_Magazine/2015/12/Recordings/DONIZETTI__Poliuto.html








This arsvocalis version is reputed to have the best sound on CD


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I would recommend - Donizetti: Rosmonda d'lnghilterra.

Bel Canto in the highest form.
For details and reviews see below.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Opera+Rara/ORC13


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

There are some great suggestions posted above, but I would say "and now for something completely different" - I do not know which 199 operas you already have in your collection, but with this DVD you will celebrate your 200th opera with style:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

* Auber: Le Domino Noir*
Has a good Act II finale (



), but it's light, even for opéra-comique. If you're interested in Auber's lighter works, and haven't heard them, I'd suggest instead _Fra Diavolo _(brigands) or _Le cheval de bronze _(set in China and on the planet Venus).

*Donizetti: Poliuto*
Good, solid Donizetti. Carreras recording here: 




*Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila*
Lots of great pieces - the exhilarating overture, the choruses of the first act, Falaf's rondo, Chernomor's march. Get the DVD of the Mariinsky production; you should see it as well as hear it. (Here, without subtitles: 



) I do prefer _Ivan Susanin (A Life for the Tsar)_, though.

*Halévy: La Juive*
GREAT! Gripping drama; memorable music, both melodic and fitted to the characters and drama; sharp characterisation; powerful themes. Halévy deserves better than neglect; he's a composer admired by Wagner, Berlioz and Mahler. Only commercial recording (Almeida, w. Carreras, Varady, &c) is cut, though - but still excellent.
Il va venir: 



Act III finale: 



 (with a frozen ensemble, and a terrifying anathema - Mahler called it the "ray of death")
Rachel, quand du seigneur: 




Korngold: Das Wunder der Heliane

*Massenet: Cendrillon*
Something special. The Met's doing this next year, so you might like to listen to it before seeing it. Witty, sentimental treatment of the fairy tale, with a post-_Tristan_ love duet, bel canto vocal lines as pure as spun silver, and clever 18th century pastiches. The commercial recording has a tenor singing the Prince instead of a mezzo, and Gedda's elderly and rather dry.

*Massenet: Le Roi de Lahore*
I presume you're thinking of the Bonynge recording, with Sutherland? Not recommended; good sound, but it's a classic example of an international cast with little feel for the work. The Saint-Etienne recording (available here: http://www.operapassion.com/mp3-7539.html) has a less starry cast, and it's not in stereo, but it has a cast of native French speakers, and is better music drama.

As an aside, the only _Werther_ I've enjoyed is the Georges Thill recording from the 1920s. In general, many of Massenet's best works are those later in his career; I'd suggest _Roma_, _Ariane_, and _Grisélidis _instead of Lahore and (given the commercial recording problem) _Cendrillon_. _Ariane_ is on YouTube (



). The best recording of _Roma_ is a pirate, NOT the Dynamic CD - I picked it up before the company vanished; since it's unavailable, I might put it online. The _Grisélidis_ is the commercial recording conducted by Fournillier.

And for more about Massenet, see my overview: www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2016/Aug/Massenet_article.pdf

*Meyerbeer: L'Africaine*
Meyerbeer's wonderful, so's this opera - but not as _L'Africaine_. You want _Vasco da Gama_, the full version. (_L'Africaine _is really highlights from _Vasco_ edited and rewritten after Meyerbeer's death, and making nonsense of the plot.) _Vasco_ is available from CPO. You can listen to the full opera here: www.dailymotion.com/video/x27bgxf; and to highlights here: 




If you haven't heard them, _Les Huguenots_ (most popular opera of the 19th century) and _Le prophète_ are even better.

*Prokofiev: Love of Three Oranges*
I've seen it live, and didn't warm to it.

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden*

All wonderful operas, full of colourful orchestration, imagination, and Rimsky's sensitivity to nature. _Sadko_ is probably the most approachable. I wrote it up for my blog: https://operascribe.com/2017/07/21/the-young-man-and-the-sea-sadko-rimsky-korsakov/. Luckily for you, the DVD (complete with English subtitles) is on YouTube: 




*Rossini: Matilde di Shabran*
A late comic semiseria (thanks, Rossiniano!) - with some exhilarating ensembles. Feast your ears on these: 



 and 




*Rossini: Tancredi*
Rossini's breakthrough work - good, but he'll do better. Has the famous "Di tanti palpiti" (



) and a powerful Act I finale (



).

*Saint-Saens: Henry VIII*
One of S-S's few good operas. Excellent drama and characterisation, and a magnificent Synod scene where Henry founds the C of E. Get the Compiègne DVD; the video is on YouTube, without subtitles: 



. You can listen to the full opera (Compiègne recording) here: 



 - and highlights here: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLoB7Fd8EvhHZBx7ZRv050iDkFRorwtY5B

Schreker: Die Gezeichneten

*Strauss: Die Ägyptische Helena*
B-level Strauss: some beautiful moments, but the libretto ran away with von Hofmannsthal.

*Strauss: Daphne*
Lovely pastoral, with a fine ending where the soprano is turned into a tree. Here's Böhm's 1964 recording, cut but excellent: 




*Strauss: Friedenstag*
Strauss's anti-war opera: austere and powerful, with a radiant ensemble finale à la _Fidelio_. Wrote it up for my blog: https://operascribe.com/2017/08/08/friedenstag-richard-strauss/ The Sawallisch - the best recording - is here: 




Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski: Krol Roger

*Tchaikovsky: Maid of Orleans*
I like it much better than _Onegin_ - glorious choruses and ensembles. The DVD stages it as an oratorio rather than as an opera; it's impressive, but you shouldn't expect a naturalistic staging.

*Thomas: Hamlet*
Good, but not great, French opera.
1.) Don't get the Bonynge recording, which is flaccid.
2.) The Almeida is dramatically tight, powerful, and has a cast who can sing and act in French. Listen to it here: 



3.) Highlights: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLoB7Fd8EvhHbArdvE-O0AGwpsdlDX2X7K
Arthur Endrèze singing arias in 1920s: 



 and 




Thomas: Mignon

*Verdi: Alzira
Verdi: La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi: Un Giorno di Regno*
OK, the Verdis. _Alzira_ and _Regno_ are two of his weakest operas. _Legnano_ is average, macho, Risorgimento era Verdi.

Hope this helps!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Taplow:
In all due respect to your list, I can see that we are worlds apart in opera taste (save for Shicoff's rendition of "La Juive"). 
So instead of a recommendation to you I would rather help you out by saying, DO NOT get Ramey's stellar performance of Boito's "Mefistofele." I seriously doubt you'd like it (or anything else on my top 20 for that matter.)
That's what's so wonderful about this magnificent obsession. Something for everyone!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

If going from your list, get this because Kasarova is an awesome mezzo and because this one has both the tragic and happy endings you can choose from:









If we can go outisde your list, get Kassarova on this, even more awesome because the arias for Kasarova are more wonderful:









Really, get both!


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

MAS said:


> If you go for Poliuto, the live Callas/Corelli might tempt you (though it is in Italian)


Thanks for the link. Yes, Poliuto is in serious consideration. While I am very tempted by the Callas, La Scala quite apparently did not devote much attention to recording quality during this period. It's a shame. No matter how good the remaster, the quality will always be limited by the source tapes. Still, it is Callas after all. We can even forgive the intrusively ebullient audience cheering her return to the Milanese stage.

It's not a matter of if, but of when I get this. And when that happens, I may have to supplement it with the Caetani recording with Carreras and Ricciarelli.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I would recommend - Donizetti: Rosmonda d'lnghilterra.
> 
> Bel Canto in the highest form.


Ah, nice to see something that is not on my list. Thank you also for the link. You know, I've never explored the Opera Rara series, but they are somewhat consistently fairly favourably reviewed, so perhaps it's time. I wonder why this one has never been recorded by any of the major labels, and rarely seen the stage. I will hunt it down and take a listen. Thanks!


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Azol said:


> There are some great suggestions posted above, but I would say "and now for something completely different" - I do not know which 199 operas you already have in your collection, but with this DVD you will celebrate your 200th opera with style:


Unfortunately, I don't buy DVDs, only CDs ... but it is the Gergiev/Kirov recording on CD that I have my eye on. Thanks for your vote, I'll take a listen. I really enjoy R-K's orchestration and already have recordings of The Tsar's Bride (Gergiev/Kirov) which I saw at Covent Garden, and The Golden Cockerel (Manolov/Sofia).


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Florestan said:


> If going off your list, get this because Kasarova is an awesome mezzo and because this one has both the tragic and happy endings you can choose from.
> 
> If we can go off your list, get Kassarova on this, even more awesome because the arias for Kasarova are more wonderful.
> 
> Really, get both!


Thank you. I've considered the Roberto Abbado Tancredi. The alternatives are the Naxos (which gets good reviews, but I just can't get over their ugly artwork ... call me superficial if you must!), or the Gabriele Ferro with Fiorenza Cossotto (which is impossible to get, and I find to be a little too "live", i.e. too much artificial reverb). The Abbado seems to me a nice middle ground but I've never truly given consideration to Kasarova as a mezzo. I shall give her a more serious listen based on your recommendation.

As for the Capuleti, I already have two: The Fabio Luisi on DG with Anna Netrebko and Elina Garanca, and the Runnicles on Teldec with Jennifer Larmore and Edita Gruberova, both of whom I love. Of the two, I prefer the Runnicles.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

nina foresti said:


> Taplow:
> In all due respect to your list, I can see that we are worlds apart in opera taste (save for Shicoff's rendition of "La Juive").
> So instead of a recommendation to you I would rather help you out by saying, DO NOT get Ramey's stellar performance of Boito's "Mefistofele." I seriously doubt you'd like it (or anything else on my top 20 for that matter.)
> That's what's so wonderful about this magnificent obsession. Something for everyone!


Any suggestion you may wish to make is equally welcome. Please do broaden my horizons, that's why I joined this forum. And you need not judge my taste by the list provided. Bear in mind that I already have 199 operas in my collection, most of which are probably also on your list of favourites!  So here I really am looking well outside the box.

The Mefistofele I have is the De Fabritiis with Ghiaurov, Pavarotti, Freni and Caballé. No danger of me buying another. Saw a wonderful production at the Bayerische Staatsoper recently with René Pape and Joseph Calleja. And that really is how opera should be enjoyed ... a great live production with an awesome cast!


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

NickFuller said:


> Hope this helps!


Understatement of the century. Wow! I can't say how much I appreciate the time and effort you've put into addressing each (ok, most) of the items on my list. I will definitely be taking each of these into consideration, including taking the time to follow the links and listen to the samples you've so kindly provided.

I particularly appreciate your enthusiasm for La Juive. It is one that comes up in the performance repertoire a little more often than many of the others, so it is of special interest to me for that reason alone. I'll also take a listen to the CPO recording of Vasco de Gama, which I notice is available on Spotify.

Thank you! :tiphat:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

my two cents...Artaserse, vinci


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Taplow said:


> Any suggestion you may wish to make is equally welcome. Please do broaden my horizons, that's why I joined this forum. And you need not judge my taste by the list provided. Bear in mind that I already have 199 operas in my collection, most of which are probably also on your list of favourites!  So here I really am looking well outside the box.
> 
> The Mefistofele I have is the De Fabritiis with Ghiaurov, Pavarotti, Freni and Caballé. No danger of me buying another. Saw a wonderful production at the Bayerische Staatsoper recently with René Pape and Joseph Calleja. And that really is how opera should be enjoyed ... a great live production with an awesome cast!


The Mefistofele I have is the De Fabritiis with Ghiaurov, Pavarotti, Freni and Caballé. No danger of me buying another. Saw a wonderful production at the Bayerische Staatsoper recently with René Pape and Joseph Calleja. And that really is how opera should be enjoyed ... a great live production with an awesome cast![/QUOTE]
How beautiful that you can branch out from your previous list and enjoy some of the good ol' stalwarts. 
That's better than I can do, so bravo!

Perhaps then I will take a chance and suggest a CD of Tchaikovsky's "Eugene Onegin" with Neil Shicoff doing a "Kuda kuda" that will resonate in your sleeping brain.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

ldiat said:


> my two cents...Artaserse, vinci


I presume you're thinking of the Diego Fasolis/Concerto Köln recording on Erato with Philippe Jaroussky and Max Cencic? I have that on a separate wishlist of baroque opera. Perhaps I should have included those. While I have some individual recordings of Jaroussky, I am not sure I could stomach his voice for an entire opera. It's a bit like eating too much candy and cake.

Funny story ... some friends of mine went to an Andreas Scholl concert and ended up sitting next to Jaroussky's boyfriend. The boyfriend spent the entire recital bitching about Scholl and saying how much better Philippe would have 'done that'. I probably would have punched him in the face before intermission.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

nina foresti said:


> Perhaps then I will take a chance and suggest a CD of Tchaikovsky's "Eugene Onegin" with Neil Shicoff doing a "Kuda kuda" that will resonate in your sleeping brain.


I have the Bychkov recording on Philips with Neil Shicoff. Lovely stuff. More authentic than the sweet-toned Stuart Burrows with Solti.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

An excellent list of operas . The only ones I haven't heard are Le Domino Noir and Henry V111 . But I definitely want to hear Henry V 111 . The only recording I know of was a live performance from one of the regional French companies on a label I can't recall back in the 1980s I believe . 
All the others are well worth getting although I'm not sure Oedipus Rex is actually an opera despite being staged sometimes . More of a cantata or oratorio for concert performance .

Other operas you should definitely try are Janacek's wild and crazy "The Excursions of Mr. Broucek "(bro-check ) , where the title character finds himself on the moon ! in the first part , and then goes back in time to 15h century Prague in the second half , all while in a drunken stupor outside a Prague tavern . 
It's like no other opera you've ever come across . Supraphon, with Frantisek Jilek & the Czech Philharmonic . Haven't heard the more recent live DG recording with the late Jiri Belohlavek & the BBC symphony but really want to .

Prokofievs "The Fiery Angel " is like a nightmare set to music , and not for the faint of heart . It's a bone-chilling take of madness, black magic, sorcery , demonology and demonic possession in 16th century Germany . Neeme Jarvi , DG , or Gergiev /Kirov , formerly on Philips now on Decca . 

"Padmavati " by Albert Roussel , takes place during the Mughal conquest of India centuries ago and is fantastically colorful and exotic . Michael Plasson on EMI with Marilyn Horne, Nicolai Gedda and Jose van Dam . May be hard to find. Or a live recording from London conducted by Jean Martinon .


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Taplow said:


> I have the Bychkov recording on Philips with Neil Shicoff. Lovely stuff. More authentic than the sweet-toned Stuart Burrows with Solti.


That's the one!!!! Gorgeous beyond belief!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

If your diving in the Opera Rara recordings , they have some great stuff, Meyerbeer, Mercadante and their Rossini is beyond believe.


----------

